# Summertime sadness



## NEslipper (Sep 5, 2021)

I went on vacation for a bit not too long ago, and left some windows cracked so there would be some air circulation. I came back to find a pretty healthy thrip population had exploded on one of my windowsills. I’ve been rotating soap, oil, and isopropanol sprays to take care of the adults, and have been treating the pots with mosquito bits to hopefully take care of the pupae (not sure if that actually works). While I haven’t seen a thrip in a while (thank goodness!!) I ended up blasting a bunch of my plants that were just spiking for the fall. So much for the nice autumn display I was expecting! So far the bud losses include:
Micranthum var. eburneum (would have been the 3rd year in a row it bloomed for me)

QF hula dancer (a reliable bloomer from Marlowe’s)

A late-spiking OZ roth

A first bloom fairrieanum (I’m most upset about this one since I’ve been waiting years for it!)

And a reliable green complex that was spiking on the largest growth it has ever produced for me.

I know pest-free plants are better than blooms, but it’s still so disappointing!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your problems. Hopefully, you'll get even better blooms next year.


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2021)

What a disappointment...damn! On the other hand, next blooming cycle, the plants will
be bigger and you will be wiser. It happens to us all from time to time.


----------

